# Question for musicians regarding lack of repertoire



## pianolearnerstride

As an amateur composer, I'm curious to know... are you frustrated by lack of repertoire for your instrument... or lack of repertoire for a particular type of ensemble?

ie: looking for duets with your particular instrument, but find very little music.

Just curious to know what kind of repertoire is lacking... it would affect my decisions on what to compose and for what instruments.


----------

